# "Finding of the Lost Son" on the map in Betrayal



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just noticed this on the map inside the front cover and I wondered which Primarch it could be as most of the Primarchs were found on their home planets apart from Dorn who was found near Inwit and Alpharius who was found in space by Horus. I suppose it could be a hint towards where Angron was found too although we don't know what the planet was called - but I don't think it was as there doesn't appear to be a planet noted near the "Finding of the Lost Son" annotation.

Could this be the region where Alpharius was found or could this be a hint towards one of the missing Primarchs?

On the same note, I wonder what the "Prohibited Zone - Plague Cordon Enforced" north of Macragge is? Is there any hint on 40k maps? Could it be a Necron planet?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

My immediate thought was the lost legions..but I quickly dismissed it and thought it may refer to Alpharius as he was found in space.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Really want to read the book for the fluff parts and these maps. But as I don't play the game any more, I just can't justify spending that much money on it.


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Don't currently have the book so not seen the map. However, I am pretty sure the "Prohibited Zone - Plague Cordon Enforced" will NOT be referring to Necrons as they will not be known about for almost 10,000 years (ie during the 40k era they start to awaken).


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

For those who've not seen the map I'm referring to I've taken some photos and uploaded them so we can speculate


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

Alpharius Omegon were probably found by pirates while their pod drifted through space, probably lived surrounded by scoundrels and rascals, traitors and con men in a space hulk-like station were information on your enemy was key to winning not only fights but to gain an upper hand in dealings and blackmailing the oposition into working for you..


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I've never heard of Gehenna or Vasalius; I think it's something to be placed in that area to make it look actually inhabited between Graia and Stygies. As to who it might be; Alpharius seems like the most obvious; aside from Angron, it is the only Primarch with an unknown Homeworld (well; according to Betrayal; neither is Horus, but that was among one of the more retarded box-outs in the book that added nothing to the Story).

I've never really heard of a Primarch being called "The Lost Son"; but as Alpharius was found 30 years prior to the Heresy (ref; Legion), that means he could possibly be the "Lost" son. As to Omegon; well he's a newby to the pantheon; why the two were deposited together is odd; and potentially he could be the other.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Didn't Alpharius and Omegon crash into a space station or something man made in space, pretty sure I read that, both of them where in the same "tube".


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Nothings ever been revealed about their homeworld. You seem to be thinking of a description of them in their incubation pods as seen by Argel Tal and co in their vision. 'Too many limbs' and such.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

But I also remember a "cut scene in a book" where you see the pods drop to their "home world" and one of them appears to be inside a ship of some sort.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

I personally think it could be the area Alpharius was found in. I think it's interesting how close Chemos is to the Maelstrom. Was Chemos destroyed (as in blown up) after the Heresy or was it just virus bombed? If it's still there could it potentially be found close to the Maelstrom do you think? Finally I think it's interesting that Davin appears to be IN the Maelstrom itself which could indicate it still might exist? Finally I wonder what the "Wrath of The Hungering Gore", the "Thirteen Realms" and the "Prohibited Zone" are.


----------

